

Ask HN: College Degree - Web Dev vs. Software Dev? (Modules listed in post) - choosingDegree

Hi HN,<p>Going into 2nd year of college in September and I'm considering switching from Web Dev to Software Dev, as I feel there's not enough technical subjects in the Web Dev degree's 2nd and 3rd years.<p>Both courses share some modules, and I've used this in the comparison below:<p><pre><code>  ----- YEAR 2 -----
  Mutual Modules:
  Database Development 1
  Web Programming 1
  Web Design and Development

  Web Dev Exclusive Modules:
  Client-Side Scripting
  Online Marketing
  Portfolio Creation
  Digital Imaging

  Software Exclusive Modules:
  Windows Programming 1
  Software Engineering 1
  Maths 2

  ----- YEAR 3 -----
  Mutual Modules:
  Web Programming 2
  Project 3
  Work Experience

  Web Dev Exclusive Modules:
  Digital Media Production
  Web Animation
  Open Source Content Management Systems

  Software Dev Exclusive Modules:
  Rich Application Development
  Database Development 2
  Software Engineering and Software Quality

</code></pre>
For what it's worth, I intend to move to the US after college for startups (already working on one) so this degree is just my contingency plan. I also wanted the networking aspect and social experience of going to college instead of going straight to full-time startup.<p>I've been coding for a few years and I'd consider myself reasonably experienced in most modules above (offered full-time position with web development firm), so the main reason I'm posting this question is to find out what the HN crowd thinks looks like a more valuable degree to fall back on.<p>TL;DR: Which degree would look more appealing to a company hiring?<p>Huge thanks to anybody that wants to give some feedback. It's much appreciated.<p>Edit: If it helps, my current skillset is mostly: JavaScript/Python/PHP/MySQL/PostgreSQL and of course HTML/CSS.
======
triggervb14
I have to agree with the recent posts. I actually went to school and received
a specialist in Software Engineering first. Afterwards I decided it would be
good to also get a web development degree on top of it to have all bases
covered.

Truth is, I could have got more knowledge for the web dev by speeding 10 hours
a week for a year on w3c tutorials, where as finding solid consistence
tutorials on the engineering aspect is a lot harder.

Though it will be more work and a bit more of a challenge, the payoff will be
100x in the end.

------
rbrcurtis
Software Dev for sure. The modules in the web dev stuff all look like things
you can pick up along the way fairly easily.

~~~
choosingDegree
Thanks for the reply. Very much in line with what I'm thinking.

The Web Dev degree is supposed to be more design-focused clearly, but it feels
like they just stuck some space-fillers in there too.

------
dennyferra
As a developer myself I would absolutely go with Software Dev. Much more
flexibility with those skills IMO.

~~~
choosingDegree
Thanks for replying, appreciate it!

------
Hisoka
If you learn software development, you could pick up web development, even
some of the flashy design stuff.

~~~
choosingDegree
Yeah I understand what you're saying.

The thing is I've already got web development down well (few years experience)
and my design skills are pretty solid. I'd just like to know what degree would
look best to people hiring in case I ever end up needing it.

Appreciate the reply!

